# page 4 missing?



## spandex (5 Jun 2008)

every time im looking back through the new posts and get to page 4, 5.... it is saying http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=579931&pp=25&page=4

Why??


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2008)

When do you get the error? Is it when you revisit the page (via browser history or using the 'back' button) or when clicking the links on the numbered navigation bar.

Also, do you view/read any of the new posts before going 'back' to the new posts list? (i.e. by reading them you make them not new anymore and therefore potentially reduce the number of pages of new posts and ergo generate the error because that page you've previously viewed is no longer available because you've read all the new posts on it?)

Let me know how / when it happens and I'll investigate. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

